# Squirrels in City Limits



## detlions93

I do not know if this is the best place to post from MS, but I was wondering if it is legal to shoot (with air rifle) squirrels in the city limits (specifically Grandville)? I've been shooting chipmunks  who have dug under the house causing lots of damage, which I do not know if that was legal either, but squirrels are a little different. Does anyone have an answer or some direction?

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## john warren

completely legal unless someone see's you.

really you would have to check your local authorities. theres no way we can know your particular situation.but,,,,, no squirrel is safe around my rat terrier.


----------



## Tagz

http://library.municode.com/index.aspx?clientId=12083

As far as I can tell the only ordinance on hunting is its not allowed in parks. You would still need to follow the regular hunting regulations such as safety zone from buildings etc.


----------



## Dale87

Sec. 15-203. - Discharging weapons in public places.

(a)
For purposes of this chapter the word "firearm" shall mean any weapon or device from which is propelled any missile, projectile, bullet, shot, pellet or other mass by means of explosives, compressed air or gas or by means of springs, levers or other mechanical device which weapon or device shall be capable by the discharge of any such propelled missile, projectile, bullet, shot, pellet or other mass capable of inflicting personal injury or death upon any person.
(b)
*No person shall fire, discharge, flourish, or otherwise use any firearm, air rifle, air pistol, bow and arrow, sling shot, or other dangerous weapon or instrument in any street, avenue, alley, public place, or any place in such manner as to endanger or to be likely to endanger any person or property or cause alarm to any person.*


So it sounds like if you're in a neighborhood they might be able to get you on that one. But that's the only thing I seen.


----------



## pikestalker

I would check with the city, or just don't let any body see you. Here in Fenton, hunting is illegal. Which sucks because we get not only squirrels, but deer and turkey in the yard. We could take deer all day long with a bow and no one would ever know. But I try to stay just a little to the right of the law.


----------



## malainse

That is the only law that I can find that might apply ?. The big part of that statute is "cause alarm to any person." So, if were 100% legal and someone calls the police, is that "Causing alarm" ? hmmmm ?

Would need small game license. Orange and 450ft rule would also apply. Best bet would be to got to the Police Department and ask.



I found this information on a ask the city manager link....


http://grandville.wzzm13.com/m/node/70173

Q: Does Grandville prohibit hunting in the city limits?

A: Hunting is an activity regulated by the State of Michigan so it is the State that sets the rules on when, where and how people hunt in Michigan on both public and private land. There are, however, local ordinances regulating the "discharge of weapons". Below is the portion of the City Code pertaining to discharging weapons:
Sec. 15-203(b). Discharging weapons in public places.
(b) No person shall fire, discharge, flourish, or otherwise use any firearm, air rifle, air pistol, bow and arrow, sling shot, or other dangerous weapon or instrument in any street, avenue, alley, public place, or any place in such manner as to endanger or to be likely to endanger any person or property or cause alarm to any person.


----------



## Tagz

Dale87 said:


> Sec. 15-203. - Discharging weapons in public places.
> 
> (a)
> For purposes of this chapter the word "firearm" shall mean any weapon or device from which is propelled any missile, projectile, bullet, shot, pellet or other mass by means of explosives, compressed air or gas or by means of springs, levers or other mechanical device which weapon or device shall be capable by the discharge of any such propelled missile, projectile, bullet, shot, pellet or other mass capable of inflicting personal injury or death upon any person.
> (b)
> *No person shall fire, discharge, flourish, or otherwise use any firearm, air rifle, air pistol, bow and arrow, sling shot, or other dangerous weapon or instrument in any street, avenue, alley, public place, or any place in such manner as to endanger or to be likely to endanger any person or property or cause alarm to any person.*
> 
> 
> So it sounds like if you're in a neighborhood they might be able to get you on that one. But that's the only thing I seen.


That applies to the entire state. Like I said as long as he is not violating safety zones
*"Safety Zones Around Buildings

Safety zones are all areas within 150 yards (450 feet) of an occupied building, house, cabin, or any barn or other building used in a farm operation. No person, including archery and crossbow hunters, may hunt or discharge a firearm, crossbow or bow in a safety zone, or shoot at any wild animal or wild bird within a safety zone, without the written permission of the owner or occupant of such safety zone. The safety zone applies to hunting only. It does not apply to indoor or outdoor shooting ranges, target shooting, law enforcement activities or the discharge of firearms, crossbows or bows for any non-hunting purpose."*

Would still play it safe and contact the local authorities.



pikestalker said:


> I would check with the city, or just don't let any body see you. Here in Fenton, hunting is illegal. Which sucks because we get not only squirrels, but deer and turkey in the yard. We could take deer all day long with a bow and no one would ever know. But I try to stay just a little to the right of the law.


I was told by someone in the law enforcement field that no city can actually outlaw hunting. But most get by it by making the discharge of any firearm, bow, crossbow, etc a violation.


----------



## Dale87

Tagz said:


> That applies to the entire state. Like I said as long as he is not violating safety zones
> *"Safety Zones Around Buildings
> 
> Safety zones are all areas within 150 yards (450 feet) of an occupied building, house, cabin, or any barn or other building used in a farm operation. No person, including archery and crossbow hunters, may hunt or discharge a firearm, crossbow or bow in a safety zone, or shoot at any wild animal or wild bird within a safety zone, without the written permission of the owner or occupant of such safety zone. The safety zone applies to hunting only. It does not apply to indoor or outdoor shooting ranges, target shooting, law enforcement activities or the discharge of firearms, crossbows or bows for any non-hunting purpose."*
> 
> Would still play it safe and contact the local authorities.


No that was one of his cities ordinances. The safety zone applies only when you're hunting. Which technically he'd be doing so he'd need to follow that law. But I know chipmunks aren't considered a game animal or are even protected. So not sure if they'd have to follow any hunting laws to shoot those. 

But that is a law specific to his city. Which depending on the situation he could violate by shooting from his house if the area he's shooting has a decent amount of structures or people around.


----------



## Tagz

Dale87 said:


> No that was one of his cities ordinances. The safety zone applies only when you're hunting. Which technically he'd be doing so he'd need to follow that law. But I know chipmunks aren't considered a game animal or are even protected. So not sure if they'd have to follow any hunting laws to shoot those.
> 
> But that is a law specific to his city. Which depending on the situation he could violate by shooting from his house if the area he's shooting has a decent amount of structures or people around.


Missed that in the ordinance. Your right. The wording can be taken either way on the safety zone. It does state not just hunting but discharging of a firearm at any "wild animal" instead of game animal. Guess it would matter if killing a non-game animal is still considered "hunting" or not.


----------



## limige

I'm telling you guys, rat traps.


----------



## Michigan hunter44

I wouldn't shoot squirrels in cities because they eat road kill and rotting human food and you kill it u grill it so that would taste awfully but that's my opinion nothing against people who eat city squirrels


----------



## ojynnad20

Michigan hunter44 said:


> I wouldn't shoot squirrels in cities because they eat road kill and rotting human food and you kill it u grill it so that would taste awfully but that's my opinion nothing against people who eat city squirrels


Thought squirrels were herbivores. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Michigan hunter44

Well in the city the adapted to whatever food they get they eat from garbage cans and such


----------



## Michigan hunter44

Idk u might be right


----------



## Beaglernr

So..living in the city I have had squirrel issues...peanutbutter on the spring pan...Have a Heart ...live trap...last year 28 squirrels were caught. All legal...easy not as fun as picking them off but effective. You will have your options...plant in your hunting area...taking care of quiet in your garage and eating.


----------



## ojynnad20

Squirrels do not eat road kill. Would hate to see a bloody faced squirrel eatin on a deer carcass.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

